# Cleaning Water Bottle



## Noxiousted (Aug 4, 2018)

I clean their water bottle everyday but it seems like even using soap and a tooth brush it still has gunk. I usually see this with syringes when I clean them. I use hydrogen peroxide and it will clear it up. I was just wondering if hydrogen peroxide would be safe to use on their water bottle.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I would use white vinegar. It is widely used as a disinfectant. In fact, the last time I got some at the store, I found Heinz Cleaning Vinegar! It says “cleaning strength”, but everyday white vinegar undiluted is effective too. Rinse well, and you won’t have to worry about chemical residues.


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Hydrogen peroxide is safe as long as you rinse it very thoroughly, same with bleach. Just don't use them in the same room as the birds because of the risk of fumes 
Vinegar is what I use to clean most things but I understand that it doesn't always get everything!


----------



## sweettreat (Jan 3, 2014)

Vinegar and a baby bottle brush work for me. The brush is great for getting the grunge off not only the water bottle but the perches too. The vinegar won't hurt us humans either!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I wouldn’t use bleach personally. While it needs to be clean, it doesn’t need to be “hospital sterile”, and you’d have to be really careful because it doesn’t wash away real easily.


----------

